# Rechambering



## wolf3006 (Sep 16, 2013)

Contender 10 inch 270 ren barrel .Can it be rechamber to 6.8 spc ?


----------



## deadend (Sep 16, 2013)

Nope


----------



## rayjay (Sep 16, 2013)

Even a 270 bbl for a bolt gun would not rechamber to the 6.8. You basically have to cut the entire chamber off and by the time you do this there isn't enough od left for a decent torque shoulder.


----------



## wolf3006 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks .


----------



## Philbow (Sep 18, 2013)

The 270 REN is the 22 hornet necked up to 277 caliber. Since the 22 hornet case is smaller than the 6.8 case the rechamber should be easily accomplished, but I'm not a gunsmith.


----------



## cmshoot (Sep 26, 2013)

No such thing as a .270 Remington......the caliber is 270 Winchester, but that ain't what the OP meant either. He meant .270REN

.270REN is a not-uncommon custom chambering in the TC Contender, so I'm assuming that's what the OP has, especially since he stated he has a 10" barrel. Never seen a 10" barrel in .270 Winchester.......that would be a total waste, as well as louder n' heck and a flamethrower!

Yes, you could rechamber the .270REN to 6.8SPC.  I would imagine it will need a new extractor/ejector, as well. 

More on the .270REN:


> Another interesting wildcat is the much more recent .270 REN. Charles Rensing and Jim Rock designed this little cartridge specifically for NRA Hunter Pistol Silhouette competition. It is based on the .22 Hornet case necked-up to a straight wall configuration. It is reloaded with 90-110 grain bullets with velocities in the 1600-1875 fps vicinity. Recoil is very low, and Merrill and Thompson/Center have offered guns in .270 REN. A T/C Contender Carbine or Encore single shot rifle in .270 REN would make an interesting and unusual alternative to a .25-20, .30 Carbine, or .32-20 rifle.



If folks wouldn't write posts like they were texting their BFF, we wouldn't have so much confusion. How about some proper punctuation and capitalization, for Chrissakes!


----------



## trial&error (Oct 5, 2013)

just order a new barrel $100-$300 depending on caliber new/used and where you get it.  Just seems simpler to me.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 6, 2013)

.270 Ren barrels are not that common anymore.  You would be better off trying to sell it and just buying a 12" or 14" 6.8 barrel.  You are going to lose a bit of the 6.8's potential in a 10" barrel.

Also, the 6.8 SPC is right on the line in regards to the pressure limitations on the old style (G1) Contender frames.  The G2 can handle it, but hot loads with a G1 frame will lead to frame stretching .


----------



## wolf3006 (Oct 10, 2013)

HandgunHTR said:


> .270 Ren barrels are not that common anymore.  You would be better off trying to sell it and just buying a 12" or 14" 6.8 barrel.  You are going to lose a bit of the 6.8's potential in a 10" barrel.
> 
> Also, the 6.8 SPC is right on the line in regards to the pressure limitations on the old style (G1) Contender frames.  The G2 can handle it, but hot loads with a G1 frame will lead to frame stretching .



Thanks for the info. This barrel will go up for sale .RCBS gets 207.00 for 270 ren dies And I can buy a good used barrel for less than a rechamber job.I do not want to stretch my frame.Think I will look for a 35 remington barrel.


----------

